# Coyote Trapping



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

I live i Texas and am glad to have found this forum,I have been a trapper for 44 years and have snared coyote,fox,cat,badger,**** and have run a ADC control program here a long long time.

Started using Montgomery traps when they came out and spoke with James Mongomery several times.A great trap no doubt.Always on the look out for those.

Any body having problems here with any of the animal,I will be glad to help,love helping all I can,hope ou guys have a great weekend,Larry


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Good to have ya Larry.Your knowledge will be appreciated.


----------



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you for the reply and I am looking forward to all the great post here myself.

I am fixing to make a few scent post sets after I get back from the deer hunt,got to get my freezer back full of venison,lol but will use my own collected coyote urine that I caught from a caged coyote 6 years ago and then addedglocol to preserve it and it will do the trick.

Love usig Hawbakers Coyote gland or Craig O 'Gormans coyote gland,as he make some great stuff to:

Got several crawl thru's located,will get snares in them,bottom of loop tewo inhesoff the ground to insure a neck catc,,have a great weekend,Larry


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to ya Larry!

Smitty


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Do your coyotes prime up nicely in that area of Texas? How many are you able to take in a season there... I hear some areas are thick with coyotes and others sparse. Some prime and some don't- just curious?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

hey larry... sound like a guy i can learn a lot from. having a lot of trouble with canines lately. i use speed dip on my traps and am not sure if that may be the problem. it has been drying since about mid may. hanging in the trees since then.

season starts tomorrow, so i may not be able to check in for a few days... good luck to all you out there, and will check in soon, unless i am too busy in the fur shed...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

cya_coyote said:


> i use speed dip on my traps and am not sure if that may be the problem.:


I used speed dip on my canine traps a couple of years ago and it was the last time for sure. I went back to log wood dye.


----------

